# Stuck On Bench Press ?



## IronFXme

My contribution to all you powerlifters on here... good article.

Pressing Power

Five reasons your bench gets stuck at the bottom

and what you can do about it

by Dave Tate

"I'm weak off my chest in the bench press. What can I do?"

This is a question I'm asked more than any other, so I've decided to devote a whole article to dealing with this popular problem. This seems to be a very common sticking point for beginners and non-powerlifters. Many people are quick to point this out as being due to a weakness of the chest muscles, but I disagree with that for several reasons.

First, most powerlifters do very little chest work while bodybuilders do a ton of chest work. If bench press poundage equated to chest strength, then the powerlifters would be weak off the chest and bodybuilders would be weak at the top.

How about when you throw bench shirts into the equation? While the bench shirt does help, it really only changes the sticking point a couple of inches. So if powerlifters are weak right off the chest, the shirt will only get them the first couple of inches. In reality, they're still weak off the chest.

Now, let's dig in and solve this problem once and for all. There are five main reasons why you may get stuck at the bottom of a bench press:

#1 - You're too slow

If you really think about this, you'll see why it's the number one cause of bottomed out bench presses. I like to use the example of pressing through a thin board. If I were to take a board, like the ones used in the martial arts, and hold it three inches off your chest while you pressed into it in a slow manner, then it would become a matter of who was stronger, the person holding the board or the lifter pressing the bar.

If the holder is stronger, then the bar will go into the board and stop. Now if the same board was used and the lifter exploded into the bar with maximum force or speed, then the bar would crash through the board. Now think of this board as being your sticking point. Taking this one step further, what if we used a bigger board, one that would be impossible to crash through? Once again, if you pushed slowly the bar would get stuck. If you pushed fast, the board wouldn't break but would be moved up higher. This would put your sticking point at or above the halfway point of the lift.

Lesson: Push with force if you want to press the full course!

#2 - You're not keeping a tight position

This is another very common problem. If you're not holding your body tight, then you're not pressing with a firm, stable base. How can you build on a weak foundation? To get tight, you want to pull your shoulder blades together and shrug into your traps, fill your body with air, and drive your heels into the floor. You want to visualize pushing your body away from the bar as you press up.

If you don't have your body expanded with as much air as possible, then your chest and belly will be lower than what's needed for a big bench. The bigger you are, the shorter the path the bar has to travel and the higher the elbows remain.

Lesson: You have to stay tight to bench right!

#3 - Your lats are weak

You need to have strong lats if you want a big bench; there's no way around this. To illustrate the point, try this: In a standing position, hold your arms in the bottom bench position; now flare your lats. What happened? Your arms moved forward. This is part of the same movement that happens when you bench press.

The trick to getting and keeping your lats in the movement starts long before the bar hits the chest. It begins with the set up at the beginning of the lift, before the bar leaves the rack. Once again you need to have the proper tight position. Now you want to tuck your elbows some and pull the bar out of the rack. You do not press out of the rack!

When you press out, your shoulders come apart and your lats aren't tight. Almost 100% of the time this will happen because of the type of bench you're using. Many benches today have J-hooks or uprights that are too damn deep. You have no choice but to press it out. In this case you have two options. First, find another bench. Many times the power rack will work out to be the best option. The j-hooks aren't as deep and all you have to do is drag a bench over.

The second option is to take a liftoff from a training partner. I personally don't like the liftoff option because it's still hard to keep the lats tight, but if there's no other choice, then by all means use it. This is actually one of the reasons why a liftoff helps you lift more weight.

If you're pressing the bar in a straight line from the lower chest then there should be no way you'll ever hit the uprights. So don't be afraid to get under the bar more from the start. Many coaches will tell you to line the bar up with your eyes. I feel it should be lined up with your nose or chin. This way you don't need so much shoulder rotation to get the bar out.

Now on to the lat work. Your program should have the right kind of lat work. You want to use those movements that work on the same plane as the bench press. This means any type of row. There are several to choose from, so pick based on the ones you're the worst at. You should be training your lats two to four times a weak, but you don't need a full-blown lat workout as the bodybuilders do. One movement for four to five sets should do the trick, but you do need to do them many times a week to try to maintain some type of balance.

#4 - The bar is too heavy

If I see a lifter take a bar out of the rack, lower it to his chest and barely move it, I wouldn't call this a sticking point. It would be more aptly be called "getting stapled to the bench." If the weight is too heavy, you'll get crushed! Be honest with yourself on this one.

#5 - You just don't know how to press!

We all like to think we know how to bench press but the fact is we don't. We may all know what to do, but getting it done is a whole other story. This concept is covered in detail in the Bench Press 600 Pounds article. For a quick review, you need to stay tight, keep the elbows tucked, drive your heels into the floor and shove your body away from the bar as you press. Too many times, one or more aspects are off for a number of different reasons.

Just remember that proper technique will make a huge difference in your ability to press record weights.

What To Do About It

Now that we know why you get stuck, let's get on to describing some of the movements that can help correct this.

1) Dumbbell Work - Dumbbells are great for teaching you how to press and also great for building stability in the shoulder and lat muscles. There are several ways you can use dumbbells to strengthen your bench press:

High-Rep Dumbbell Press

This movement is done with the use of a bench or stability ball. You want to do a standard dumbbell press but keep your palms facing each other; this will keep your elbows in the correct benching position. I've found the repetition range of 12 to 20 to work best with this movement.

You want to do three sets, trying to fail at around 20 reps for the first set. You'll then rest about four to five minutes and try to hit 20 again for your second set. More than likely this won't happen, but it gives you something to aim for. Rest another four to five minutes and knock off the last set. This method of dumbbell usage works best in place of the max effort movement.

Dumbbell Floor Presses

The floor press is another great way to teach you how to stay tight in the upper body when pressing. When your legs are out straight, more of the load is transferred to the pressing muscles.

To do this movement, you lie on the floor and have your training partners hand you the dumbbells. Once again you'll want to keep your palms in. Lower the bells until your triceps hit the floor, pause for a split second, and press back up. This movement fits in nicely as the first movement you'd do after doing dynamic bench or max effort bench work. Play around with the sets and reps to see which work best for you but always try to break your record each time you do them.

Timed Dumbbell Presses

This is the latest news out of Westside Barbell Club. Louie Simmons has found that taking a pair of dumbbells and pressing for time to be a great strength and restoration builder for the bench press. He's been using a three-day split where the first day heavy dumbbells would be used continuously from two to four minutes. I've used up to 80-pound bells for three minutes.

These reps aren't done in a non-stop action. (Had you scared there for a second, didn't I?) You do a couple of reps, then hold them on your chest or at the top for five to ten seconds, then do a couple more reps. You keep the set going until you can't do any more. Perform only one set at the end of the regular workout.

On the second day you want to use 60% of the weight used on day one, but take the time up to three to five minutes. I use 45 pound dumbbells for this day. On day three, drop another 60% and bump the time up to five to eight minutes. On this day, I use 25 to 30 pound dumbbells.

I've found this to help my shoulders recover at a faster rate than when not doing them. While Louie likes to keep the rotation going without a break, I like to only use the rotation one time per week.

2) Max Effort Work - The next three movements would be used as max effort movements concentrating on building power off your chest. I'd still cycle in the other max effort movements like the board press and lockouts every other week for the top part of the bench. This will keep building on the top strength you already have.

As a quick review of the max effort movement described in the Periodization Bible, Part Two article, the max effort method is used to build max strength in the bench press by teaching the body to strain with maximal training loads. This is done one time per week with one movement. You warm up using multiple sets of three to five reps in an ascending pattern until you get to a one or three rep max on the movement you're using.

Barbell Floor Presses

This is one of the classic max effort movements that's stood the test of time. The floor press is performed by setting the hooks or supports up in a power rack so you can bench press while lying on the floor. Get under the bar with your shoulder blades together and shrugged into your traps. Tuck the elbows and unrack the weight. Lower the weight until your triceps hit the floor. Pause for a split second, then press the weight back up in a straight line.

This movement can be done several ways. The first is with straight weight. Just warm up using three to five reps in an ascending pattern until you reach your one rep max. The second way would be to work up to 60% of your best bench press. When you reach this weight, you'll begin adding one 20-pound chain on each side of the bar with each additional set until you max out.

For developing strength off your chest, using straight weight would be the best bet because it'll teach you to press out of the bottom with maximal weights.

Cambered Bench Bars

This is a bar with a four inch camber in the middle of it to allow for greater range of motion. There are right and wrong ways to use this bar and the style you use is dependent on your own flexibility and ability to use the bar.

The first way is to take the bar down to your chest, which I believe works dynamic flexibility but is only beneficial with very lightweight. I don't believe the heavy work should be taken all the way down to the chest because of the excess shoulder rotation.

The best way to use this bar is to bring it down to a point where it's only about a half inch lower than where a regular bar would be. This way you won't be getting any type of reflex off the chest. The last way to do this is with the use of boards to control how low the bar will go. Use two to three inches of boards so you can control how deep the bar will travel.

Ultra Wide Bench Presses

This is simply a wide-grip bench press outside your widest grip. For most people this would be with your forefinger on the rings. This isn't a good movement to use for a one-rep max because of the stress it puts on the shoulders. It's best done working up to two heavy sets of five or six reps.

3) Dynamic work for the bench press - This is key to the development of barbell speed. I've explained this method in great deal in many of my other articles so I won't go into great depth here.

In a nutshell, spend one day per week training your bench for speed. This is best done using weights in the 45 to 55% range (based on bench shirt max) or 55 to 65% range (with non-bench shirt max). Once you reach your percent, eight to ten sets of three reps is all that's needed. Make sure to push the bar as fast as you can. It should take you no longer than 3.5 seconds to complete the set.

Conclusion

The key to training greatness is finding your weak points and attacking them. Building and getting strong at what you're already good at will only take you so far. Time must be spent on the things you really suck at doing; so find the movements and the weak points and start bringing them up. If all goes well you'll be back on track to that big bench you've always wanted.


----------



## OnePack

nice read


----------



## OnePack

i find wide grips a lot easier, is it just me?


----------



## Aftershock

I favour quite a wide grip, but you have to be carefull cause your hand can slide out more during heavy sets


----------



## Killerkeane

interesting, more shrugs for me then 

i am such a donut, i meant lat pulldowns lol, what a t1t


----------



## OnePack

when i lower the barbel stick i lower it until it touches my nipples or just below..how about u guys?


----------



## hackskii

A wide grip shortens the lift, puts more pressure on the rotator and front delt gets hit more. I drop the weight just to about where the stomach and chest come together. I dont arch but have a natural arch. I push off hard on my heels. I took some slippery shoes into the gym one day and did chest and was noticibly weaker. My feet kept slipping.

Winger gets leg cramps at his last few reps


----------



## Killerkeane

i get those too, charlie horse they are called, and man im screaming when they happen, lol


----------



## Killerkeane

i get them from leg extensions EVERY time tho towards the last set


----------



## BSF James

Superb article. Where did you get that from Ironfxme?


----------



## lew007

great read bro,and i gotta say,i used the 5 points to lock down my tecniquie which i felt was slipping,and today i have had the best benching session in a long time.

thanx bro

lew007


----------



## Greyphantom

I think its from tmag... got the same article floating around somewhere... also there is this one which has worked well for me...

How to Increase Bench Press

·	Train the Triceps

Training your triceps for a big bench has to involve heavy extensions and close-grip pressing movements such as close-grip flat and incline bench presses, close-grip board presses, and JM presses.

·	Keep your shoulder blades pulled together and tight.

While pressing you have to create the most stable environment possible. This can't be done if most of your shoulder blades are off the bench. When you pull your shoulder blades together you're creating a tighter, more stable surface from which to press. This is because more of your body is in contact with the bench. These

techniques also change the distance the bar will have to travel. The key to pressing big weight is to press the shortest distance possible.

·	Keep the pressure on your upper back and traps.

You want the pressure around the supporting muscles. This is accomplished by driving your feet into the floor, thereby driving your body into the bench. Try this: Lie on the bench and line up so your eyes are four inches in front of the bar (toward your feet). Now using your legs, drive yourself into the bench to put pressure on the upper back and traps. Your eyes should now be even with the bar. This is the same pressure that needs to be applied while pushing the barbell.

·	Push the bar in a straight line.

Pull your shoulder blades together, tuck your chin and elbows, and bring the bar to your upper abdominals or lower chest. This will minimize the pressing distance and reduce the amount of shoulder rotation and strain.

·	Keep the elbows tucked and the bar directly over the wrists and elbows.

The elbows must remain tucked to keep the bar in a straight line as explained above. Keeping the elbows tucked will also allow lifters to use their lats to drive the bar off the chest. Football players are taught to drive their opponents with their elbows tucked, then explode through. This is the same for bench pressing. Bench pressing is all about generating force. You can generate far more force with your elbows in a tucked position compared to an "elbows out" position.

·	Fill your belly with air and hold it.

For maximum attempts and sets under three reps, you must try to hold your air. If you breathe out during a maximum attempt, the body structure will change slightly, thus changing the groove in which the barbell is traveling. Also remember to breathe with your belly, not your chest.

·	Train with compensatory acceleration.

Push the bar with maximal force. Whatever weight you're trying to push, be it 40% or 100% of your max, you must learn to apply 100% of the force to the barbell. If you can bench 500 pounds and are training with 300 pounds, you must then apply 500 pounds of force to the 300-pound barbell.

·	Squeeze the barbell and try to pull the bar apart!

You'll never lift big weights if you're in a relaxed physical state while under the barbell. The best way to get the body tight is by squeezing the bar. Also, try to pull the bar apart or "break the bar," the triceps seem to become more activated.

·	Devote one day per week to dynamic-effort training.

The bench press should be trained using the dynamic-effort method. This method is best defined as training with sub-maximal weights (45 to 60%) at maximal velocities.

·	Devote one day per week to maximal-effort training.

For the second bench day of the week (72 hours after the dynamic day) you should concentrate on the maximal-effort method. This is best defined as lifting maximal weights (90% to 100%) for one to three reps. This is one of the best methods to develop maximal strength. The key here is to strain. The downfall is you can't train above 90% for longer than three weeks without having adverse effects.

·	Change every 4 weeks.

Try performing a max bench press every week for four or five weeks. You'll see you may progress for the first two, maybe three weeks, then your progress will halt and begin to work its way backward. You can combat this by switching up the maximal-effort exercises. Rotate maximal-effort movements such as the close-grip incline press, board press, floor press, and close-grip flat press. These exercises are all specific to bench pressing and all have a very high carryover value.

·	Train the lats on the same plane as the bench.

You must perform rows, rows, and more rows. If you want to bench big then you need to train the lats. Stick to the barbell row (horizontal) if you want a big bench.

Source:

Dave Tate


----------



## megatron

#1 - You're too slow

If you really think about this, you'll see why it's the number one cause of bottomed out bench presses. I like to use the example of pressing through a thin board. If I were to take a board, like the ones used in the martial arts, and hold it three inches off your chest while you pressed into it in a slow manner, then it would become a matter of who was stronger, the person holding the board or the lifter pressing the bar.

If the holder is stronger, then the bar will go into the board and stop. Now if the same board was used and the lifter exploded into the bar with maximum force or speed, then the bar would crash through the board. Now think of this board as being your sticking point. Taking this one step further, what if we used a bigger board, one that would be impossible to crash through? Once again, if you pushed slowly the bar would get stuck. If you pushed fast, the board wouldn't break but would be moved up higher. This would put your sticking point at or above the halfway point of the lift."

I dont really agree with that, it seems to go against the theory that all workouts should be controlled and steady not a jerk action (this is how u get tricep tears). Please flame me if im wrong as im only a n00b.


----------



## Greyphantom

You can be fast and still controlled... its not the speed that controls but control that controls... (I hope you get my meaning....).. you dont need to be slow to remain in control of the weight... also he isnt meaning jerking but pushing... and even though he says fast it will really be slow with the weight on it...


----------



## megatron

Yeah I see your point.


----------



## Killerkeane

it makes me laugh how all these people who lift 400lbs bench, are doing it by 50% momentum, and when they get off they look around the gym to see who was watching, man that cracks me up.


----------



## Greyphantom

Hell most of these guys dont even use momentum but the "short rep" method... you know the one... where the bar lowers a half inch then back up a few times... damn wish I could bench 300lbs let alone 400.... still here I come 300... but youre not wrong Killer... controlled motion is the key dont let the weight or momentum take over...


----------



## hackskii

Grey, you cant do 300?


----------



## winger

Killerkeane said:


> it makes me laugh how all these people who lift 400lbs bench, are doing it by 50% momentum, and when they get off they look around the gym to see who was watching, man that cracks me up.


Hell I cant even do 400 with help.  My favorite is the guy that walks around the leg press making noise with about 20 plates on the leg press and only goes down about 2 inches.  Loooosssseeeeerrrrr


----------



## Killerkeane

winger said:


> Hell I cant even do 400 with help.  My favorite is the guy that walks around the leg press making noise with about 20 plates on the leg press and only goes down about 2 inches.  Loooosssseeeeerrrrr


lmao, classic one that is


----------



## Greyphantom

hackskii said:


> Grey, you cant do 300?


Nope (270ish is about my best for reps, never tried a 1rm though) and not having a regular training partner doesnt help... plus I have orangutan arms... great reach but sucks for chins and bench...


----------



## Killerkeane

Greyphantom said:


> Nope (270ish is about my best for reps, never tried a 1rm though) and not having a regular training partner doesnt help... plus I have orangutan arms... great reach but sucks for chins and bench...


yeah, i have noticed people who bench the most have really strong powerful arms that are also very short, less weight to life that way.


----------



## Killerkeane

Greyphantom said:


> Nope (270ish is about my best for reps, never tried a 1rm though) and not having a regular training partner doesnt help... plus I have orangutan arms... great reach but sucks for chins and bench...


yeah, i have noticed people who bench the most have really strong powerful arms that are also very short, less weight to lift that way.


----------



## Sam_UK

I have long arms too, good for boxing but seriously unfortunate for big benching!

there is far less mechanical strain on short arms in my experience 

my bench is pathetic (80kg) in comparison to deadlifts/squats for example


----------



## Killerkeane

yeah, that does'nt really mean you are weak in that department tho Sam, i have long arms too, but i find my bench increases every week by 2.5kg.


----------



## Greyphantom

Yeah Killer... as long as I progress then I am happy... I dont lift as heavy as I used too... (but getting there) but as long as the progress comes in both the lifts and physique I am happy... rome wasnt built in a day... (but it sure burnt in a night...)


----------



## Killerkeane

Greyphantom said:


> Yeah Killer... as long as I progress then I am happy... I dont lift as heavy as I used too... (but getting there) but as long as the progress comes in both the lifts and physique I am happy... rome wasnt built in a day... (but it sure burnt in a night...)


that's funny Phantom 

Yeah, this is all i am really bothered about, as long as i make consitent gains month in month out, i know i am making steady progress. Sometimes this progress comes to a dead halt, and you haev to do something durastic to change it, but slow and steady wins the race (on the exception of Gear).


----------



## turbo

Killerkeane said:


> yeah, that does'nt really mean you are weak in that department tho Sam, i have long arms too, but i find my bench increases every week by 2.5kg.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2.5kg increase every week!!!! Christ... My bench has only increased by about 10kg I reckon over the last year. Ive been stuck at the same weight for about 6 months now, and now im on pct, my strength/energy is dropping so last week i had to drop the bench by about 10kg just to get some reps out.

Once before I managed to increase my bench by trying a few 1RM`s for a session or so. That psychologically blew my plateau wide appart and i managed to increase things a bit. I might have to try the same. What i have been doing though, as i have a very strong chest, but weak shoulders, is trying to improve my shoulder strength as I reckon that could be a limiting factor for me, but over the past 4 months ive not really noticed any improvement on the bench performance, even though my shoulders are growing nicely.

Im also probably going to drop the barbell bench and do more dumbell benching for a while to see if that helps improve matters, although I can only get 100lb on each of my dumbells.


----------



## Greyphantom

You could also try to improve tri strength as this helps too...


----------



## Killerkeane

i have heard forearms, help with strench on benching enormously, more weight behind the barbell to push up with.


----------



## turbo

Greyphantom said:


> You could also try to improve tri strength as this helps too...


My tri`s are pretty strong. I spent 14 years working out my chest & arms and ignored shoulders/back etc... so, now im playing catchup a lot with my other muscles!!!


----------



## Killerkeane

i love working chest and triceps, definetly my favourite day. I actually cannot wait to get down the gym to do chest/triceps. I like all exercises though except legs, sometimes these are okay but the squats hurt, really hurt.


----------



## winger

Killerkeane said:


> i have heard forearms, help with strench on benching enormously, more weight behind the barbell to push up with.


What is strench? Oh payback is sweet.  Stretch and strength? 

I still love ya. 



turbo said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2.5kg increase every week!!!! Christ... My bench has only increased by about 10kg I reckon over the last year. Ive been stuck at the same weight for about 6 months now, and now im on pct, my strength/energy is dropping so last week i had to drop the bench by about 10kg just to get some reps out.
> 
> Once before I managed to increase my bench by trying a few 1RM`s for a session or so. That psychologically blew my plateau wide appart and i managed to increase things a bit. I might have to try the same. What i have been doing though, as i have a very strong chest, but weak shoulders, is trying to improve my shoulder strength as I reckon that could be a limiting factor for me, but over the past 4 months ive not really noticed any improvement on the bench performance, even though my shoulders are growing nicely.
> 
> Im also probably going to drop the barbell bench and do more dumbell benching for a while to see if that helps improve matters, although I can only get 100lb on each of my dumbells.


Post cycle you need to train heavy still, but dont do as many sets. Your body cant restore as fast.


----------



## hackskii

turbo said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2.5kg increase every week!!!! Christ... My bench has only increased by about 10kg I reckon over the last year. Ive been stuck at the same weight for about 6 months now, and now im on pct, my strength/energy is dropping so last week i had to drop the bench by about 10kg just to get some reps out.
> 
> Once before I managed to increase my bench by trying a few 1RM`s for a session or so. That psychologically blew my plateau wide appart and i managed to increase things a bit. I might have to try the same. What i have been doing though, as i have a very strong chest, but weak shoulders, is trying to improve my shoulder strength as I reckon that could be a limiting factor for me, but over the past 4 months ive not really noticed any improvement on the bench performance, even though my shoulders are growing nicely.
> 
> Im also probably going to drop the barbell bench and do more dumbell benching for a while to see if that helps improve matters, although I can only get 100lb on each of my dumbells.


Hey bro, I wont flame you like you flame me!

I would not drop the barbell bench if this is what you want to increase.

If your shoulders are being fetigued while benching then you are either using a grip that is too wide or going too high on the chest.

First, try some pauses as this will get the bar speed up, and also spark growth from the bottom of the lift.

Second, dont burnout on your way up the pyramid. There is a fine line from being warmed up and being ready for a lift to failure on the set that counts.

Third, think not of pushing the weight up but pushing the weight away from you, like your back is going through the bench itself, this will help incourperate diffrent muscles than the ones you are currently using.

Fourth, bar speed. If you can get it off of your chest then you will get the lift, also stick out your chest to shorten the lift.

Fifth, do some dips as this lift has been known to get the bench up.

lastly, do bench only once a week and dont do too many sets. remember you are post cycle and you can overtrain easily here, putting too much into this will only hinder your gains and put you back some.

I like to use tribex and creatine post cycle along with some other stuff. If you

PM me I can give you a list of some good stuff to use post cycle that is along the natural rout.


----------



## turbo

hackskii said:


> Hey bro, I wont flame you like you flame me!
> 
> I would not drop the barbell bench if this is what you want to increase.
> 
> If your shoulders are being fetigued while benching then you are either using a grip that is too wide or going too high on the chest.
> 
> First, try some pauses as this will get the bar speed up, and also spark growth from the bottom of the lift.
> 
> Second, dont burnout on your way up the pyramid. There is a fine line from being warmed up and being ready for a lift to failure on the set that counts.
> 
> Third, think not of pushing the weight up but pushing the weight away from you, like your back is going through the bench itself, this will help incourperate diffrent muscles than the ones you are currently using.
> 
> Fourth, bar speed. If you can get it off of your chest then you will get the lift, also stick out your chest to shorten the lift.
> 
> Fifth, do some dips as this lift has been known to get the bench up.
> 
> lastly, do bench only once a week and dont do too many sets. remember you are post cycle and you can overtrain easily here, putting too much into this will only hinder your gains and put you back some.
> 
> I like to use tribex and creatine post cycle along with some other stuff. If you
> 
> PM me I can give you a list of some good stuff to use post cycle that is along the natural rout.


Several Points...

My shoulders are not being worn out on the benchpress. I very often do a few sets of shoulder presses on my chest day and have no problems with the shoulders being worn out. I know my shoulders are not as strong as they should be, and I think thats why my bench hasnt progressed as much.

I dont do pyramid sets. I warm up, then do a 5x5 routine, so im using the same weight for each set.

I do each set with the same intensity, do full reps and my form is spot on. After all, ive been bench pressing for 15 years or more now, have a bigger bench than most of my mates and its my favourite lift.

Point 4.. lol.. well, it all depends on what technique you want to do. If you are trying to lift too much weight, then sure, arching your back, thrusting your chest out will all mean that you dont have to lower that bar as far and so can probably shift more weight. But, if you want to do strict form, then you should use a bit less weight and the correct technique.

Lastly, not wishing to flame, you forget that im not a newbie, and if you`d read some of my posts, you`d know that I advocate only hitting each muscle group once a week anyway and that I know as much (if not more) about PCT than you! Im pretty sure that I even recommended to you at one stage that you run natural stuff through PCT, like tribulus / creatine / zma etc...


----------



## Killerkeane

winger said:


> What is strench? Oh payback is sweet.  Stretch and strength?
> 
> I still love ya.
> 
> Post cycle you need to train heavy still, but dont do as many sets. Your body cant restore as fast.


Ah man, WAR ON NOW. Ill get the last laugh, i dont know how but somehow i will......


----------



## hackskii

Hey Turbo, maybe its time for a change!

You gained 10 Kgs on the bench last year during a cycle to lose it post cycle?

I wouldnt do 5X5 training post cycle either.

Here is a good natural product that I have taken and has helped tons post cycle. Check it out you might be surprised.

But beings that you know more than me you for sure already have tried it.

I will give you the link below.

http://proteinfactory.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=110&osCsid=dde8af1ea94ce06116c0902b5cc07e55

Catabolism is common post cycle and L-Glutamine is good for anti-catabolism.

So is about 6 grams of Vitamin C taken throughout the day too.

OKG is good for anti-catabolism and is used for surgery patients in hospitals for recovery.

MACA is good for sex drive post cycle and so is Avena Setiva is good too.

But, I know you know all that as it see it in all of your posts (the ones without the flames in them) but I wanted to post for the other guys too cuz I know you already know it all.


----------



## turbo

hackskii said:


> Hey Turbo, maybe its time for a change!
> 
> You gained 10 Kgs on the bench last year during a cycle to lose it post cycle?
> 
> I wouldnt do 5X5 training post cycle either.
> 
> Here is a good natural product that I have taken and has helped tons post cycle. Check it out you might be surprised.
> 
> But beings that you know more than me you for sure already have tried it.
> 
> I will give you the link below.
> 
> http://proteinfactory.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=110&osCsid=dde8af1ea94ce06116c0902b5cc07e55
> 
> Catabolism is common post cycle and L-Glutamine is good for anti-catabolism.
> 
> So is about 6 grams of Vitamin C taken throughout the day too.
> 
> OKG is good for anti-catabolism and is used for surgery patients in hospitals for recovery.
> 
> MACA is good for sex drive post cycle and so is Avena Setiva is good too.
> 
> But, I know you know all that as it see it in all of your posts (the ones without the flames in them) but I wanted to post for the other guys too cuz I know you already know it all.


All good stuff for people who have problems with PCT to bare in mind, but i dont have any problems with PCT. My strength/energy has dropped a bit compared to what they were when i was on cycle, but thats perfectly normal and not a problem. Im still full of energy through the normal work day, and sex drive is fine.

I havent lost 10kg on the bench yet. Its still early days so i`ll see how I get on next time I hit the chest. Id expect to loose a bit though from my on cycle peak, especially as ive lost quite a lot of bodyweight (fat).


----------

